# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузия L4-5, боль в левой ноге



## Танюня (19 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте! Мне 43 года, рост 164 и вес 73.

Сколиоз у меня был со школы.В 40лет после стресса заболела грудь. Мамография показала фиброаденому в левой груди и небольшие кисты в другой.После обследования онколог сказал что всё же можно пока без операции,но контролировать.

Осенью прошлого года заболела левая рука-артрит.С начала года много перемен: переезд,другая работа(12 часов на ногах)..В начале мая появилась боль в левой стороне таза отдающая в ногу с нарастанием после двух минут на ногах или сидя.

Лечила сразу уколами либерум,подозревала ишиас..затем таблетки нимесулид,Нейромультивид уколы,мидокалм таблетки,мазь ортофен,уколы диклофенак.Ходить и сидеть не могла..Через три недели что то помогло и я начала ходить.К врачу не обращалась,не было возможности.

Через месяц я опять устраиваюсь на работу "на ногах"и с кондиционером..забыв что обещала себе посетить поликлинику ((Через две недели резкая боль в ягодице,отдающая в ногу.7.07.18.Сразу думала полежу, пройдет.Боль не такая сильная была.Через 4-5дней стало хуже,начала с уколов диклофенака..таблеток мидокалм.Боль становилась сильней,похуже чем в мае..1.08 вызвала врача на дом,назначил амелотекс,мидокалм,Комбилипен уколы,обезбаливаю дексалгин 25,омез.назначил МРТ поясничного крестцового отдела.Через 10дней,ослабив сильные боли сделала МРТ.ИМРТ.Итог задняя протрузия диска L4-5 3мм и задняя грыжа диска L5-S1 6мм.Ещё обнаружили образование в малом тазу.

Посетила нейрохирурга--вердикт операция из за отсутствия эфекта длительного лечения.Но я грыжа ещё не лечила как я понимаю, только узнала о ней.Тесты у врача я прошла в норме,на носочках-пяточках ходила.Вызвала врача на дом,назначила Ксефокам 8/2, алфлутоп 1,крем Кетонал.Мрт малого таза выявил обьемное 6,2 образование в левом яичнике(киста) и наботова киста шейки матки 14мм.

Сдала СА-125 и НЕ4.Результат во вторник онкомаркера,другой 12.(норма вроде)Врач на дому настаивает сразу пройти гинеколога,боли могут и от этих болезней.В понедельник записалась на приём.Если ещё там скажут операция,не знаю что лечить раньше..Теперь понимаю что много времени упустила.. надо было обследоваться давно ещё,да для себя не хватало ни времени ни денег...

Очень хочу обойтись без операций,но лечения пока не назначают...


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2018)

@Танюня, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Танюня (19 Авг 2018)

Есть более точные снимки в электронном варианте,но их много, укажите пожалуйста какие именно нужны.


----------



## Танюня (23 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR, посетила гинеколога,кисты мои могут подождать ещё немного...Боли от ягодицы отдающие в ногу до колена не проходят,колю Ксефокам 8/2 утром и вечером.Попробовала вечером не уколоть,была сильная боль,в 2 не выдержала выпила капсулу трамадола(выписала терапевт,не решалась пробовать).Вялость появилась,но боль также..в 5 уколола Ксефокам,к 7 уснула.Эксперементировать больше не хочу и понимаю что желудок и почки могут дать сбой и тогда ... Ещё алфлутоп раз в день и омез два перед едой.Такое у меня меню)
Вчера была на платной консультации ревматолога в крупной больнице,занимавшейся такими проблемами как моя.Уже второй врач настаивает на операции...так как длительное лечение не даёт эффекта и может произойти отмирание нервных корешков,тогда нога обвиснет и хирург не поможет...

Не знаю правильно ли я поступаю, операцию считаю крайней мерой...Но я практически 1,5месяца лежу,только туалет,душ 5мин..А главное мне не приписывают лечения,только операция ((
Собираю анализы..


----------

